# Perch advice



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello,

I have supplied my lady budgies with a rope perch since I have had them. They never chewed on it but my budgie boy BB ripped his up. 

I have removed it for his safety, I have a fresh rope perch in my budgie cupboard I can put in for him. I also have a rather thick natural wood perch I purchased intending to bring home a cockatiel. I am not sure it is suitable for a budgie.

Please have a look at the pics I have included and let me know what is safe and healthy for my darling BB.

Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The branch perch is fine but I would sand it down so there are no rough spots on it.


----------

